# 360 questions



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

im on my second full season of riding, and i've come to the point where my next big step in progression is to learn spins. i've landed a few FS 360's off little hips but i haven't tried to throw them off anything serious because i can't land them consistently. 

what are some good tips for landing 3's? i already know not to open up your shoulder so you dont lose spinning speed but theres got to be more to it. one of my friends was telling me to initiate the spin before hitting the jump ( turning up to 90 degrees before leaving the lip)

anyone have some helpful pointers?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well for the 90 degrees at a lip is a BAD IDEA. you will lose all of your speed and have no distant.
practice jumping of of your heelside edge when doing spins it will help a lot and you need to throw your weight at the right time


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> im on my second full season of riding, and i've come to the point where my next big step in progression is to learn spins. i've landed a few FS 360's off little hips but i haven't tried to throw them off anything serious because i can't land them consistently.
> 
> what are some good tips for landing 3's? i already know not to open up your shoulder so you dont lose spinning speed but theres got to be more to it. one of my friends was telling me to initiate the spin before hitting the jump ( turning up to 90 degrees before leaving the lip)
> 
> anyone have some helpful pointers?


hey dude i'm also working on my FS 360 this year. I think the biggest keys to landing a 360 are having enough speed and committing to the jump, turning off the lip and turning your head. I kept landing my first few at 270 degrees b/c i wasn't turning my head. you got to commit to the jump early and keep your speed b/c losing speed will lessen your chance of landing a full rotation. i think coming off the lip at 90 degrees is fine. thats what i do 2. thats all what i think helped me-


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

i think the key to any spin is having a smooth setup carve leading straight off the lip along with a light winding of your arms and springing it open at the lip (bad explaination). also just looking over that shoulder for the landing.
and if you are underotating try to keep your arms inside instead of swinging out.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Check out this video. probably one of the best Ive seen. watch and learn

YouTube - How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (goofy riders) from Snowboard Addiction.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Check out this video. probably one of the best Ive seen. watch and learn
> 
> YouTube - How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (goofy riders) from Snowboard Addiction.


yea i agree-ive seen that vid and its prob one of the best out there for 360s, etc.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Back in the day when i first learned spins, i figured out to keep the shoulders moving, if you can rotate your shoulders to the landing/complete spin point, then your legs will follow. I think too many people try to throw spins too hard, or end up looking back up hill and that's what kills the rotation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been having trouble as well, i tried to throw a few off a small jump and got 270's but on the last try i ended up doing a 270 but landing face first not sure what happened but it didn't feel nice. haven't tried one since.


----------

